# blinkern an der küste?



## El Carp (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
habe hier im forum gelesen, das man beim blinkern an der küste gute chancen auf dorsch hat.
Hab mir nun fest vor genommen, aus reiner Interesse mal in Holland an der Küste mal ein stück ins wasser zu gehen, (bis ich zur hälfte im wasser stehe?) und mal nen blinker durchs wasser zu ziehen. Da ich aber leider nicht über eine Wathose verfüge, soll das experiment im somme stattfinden (Juli). Ich frage mich aber ob das sinnvoll ist, ob die jahreszeit gut ist, was ich fangen könnte, UND ob ich vllt. endlich meinen laaaange ersehnten:c Plattfisch verhafften könnte?
mfg El Carp


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Ich bin in der glücklichen Situation, es nur etwa 200 Meter zum Strand zu haben und gehe entsprechend oft 'mal kurz blinkern' - und meistens ohne Wathose, nur mit Spinnrute an den Strand, ans Wasser stellen, auswerfen - klar kommt man mit der Wathose weiter, aber oft ist das nicht nötig und scheucht sogar. Und wenn ich doch weiter raus muss, nehme ich einen Sbiro und eine Fliege, klappt prima, auch oder esonders auf Dorsch.

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass es in Holland genauso geht, denke aber schon; Versuch macht kluch! :m


----------



## El Carp (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

wie weit wirfst du denn? und wie tief ist es bei euch am ufer?


----------



## schl.wetterangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

ich wohne auch nicht mal 1st von der ostsee entfernt und gehe sehr oft mit der spinnrute auf mefo und Dorsche die beste zeit ist meiner meinung nach in die Dämmerung und die nacht hinein auf dorsch dann kommen sie wenn es nicht zu flach ist auch dicht unter land bei idealen bedingungen auch mal bis auf 20-30m. das problem was du wahrscheinlich im juli haben wirst ist das das wasser zu warm ist dann ziehen sich dorsch und Plattfisch ins tiefe zurück und sind mit der rute vom land aus nicht mehr ereichbar


----------



## schl.wetterangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

achso hab vergessen beste zeit fürs spinnfischen meiner erfahrung nachOktober bis dezember und dann wieder februar bis anfang mai im januar und februar  ist das wasser meist zu kalt unter 5°C ziehen sie auch wieder ins tiefere wasser


----------



## laurenz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Wenn Du im Juli am Strand Blinkerst wirst Du Wolfsbarsch fangen


----------



## Zander98 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

*Hallo,
Ich hab mal eine frage auch zum Blinkern an der Küste.
Ich fahre im April mit meiner ganzen schulklasse nach Spiekeroog auf Klassenfahrt und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand Tipps geben kann zum Wolfsbarsch angeln auf der insel ?
Wo ?
Womit ?
Wie ?
usw.
Danke schonmal im vorraus...
*


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Hi Zander98,
versuch es mal in anderen Forenbereichen, z.B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=159
Spiekeroog ist in diesem PLZ-Bereich, vielleicht findest Du da mehr Hilfe. Hier gehts ja um den BeNeLux-Bereich...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## AnGeLjUnK (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

@El Carp
Wo willst du den in Holland an der Küste angeln,(Nordsee)is glaube ich nich so gut für Dorsch vom Ufer. ich war letzten sommer in Nordholland und hab bei Ebbe vom Buhnenkopf geblinkert, und konnte einiege schöne Makrelen landen. Must du aber glück haben das die dicht unter land kommen, immer nach den Möven Kucken|bigeyes und nen richtig guten Wolfsbarsch biss bekommen aber so schnell wie erkamm ist er auch wieder ausgeschlitzt#d.Ich denke du soltest dich auf wolfsbarsch einstellen die jungs gehn richtig ab und lecker sindse auch:q.Der sommer ist da ne richtig gute zeit such dir Buhnen oder nen bischen strucktur srömungs kanten an abknickenden Deichanlagen usw.Und besorg dir nen gezeitenkalender vor ort gibts fast überal. Wie gesagt Wolfsbarschals haupt fisch und als beifang nen paar makkrelen und Hornis . 






PETRI


----------



## El Carp (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

vielen dank für die vielen guten antworten!
welche blinker(modelle) und welche blinkergrößen könnt ihr mir empfehlen??
mfg der eingefrorene El Carp:q


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Hi,
da empfehle ich Dir mal ein wenig bei Meerforellenködern zu schauen. Im entsprechenden Forum findest Du vielleicht auch noch Tipps: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=25
Hier ist sogar eine Auswertung einer Umfrage (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164618) zu den beliebstesten Ködern: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177426

Mefo-Blinker lassen sich im allgemeinen schön weit werfen, was bei der Angelei vom Strand aus ganz praktisch ist. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle ein kleines Sortiment mit den klassischen Farben und verschiedenen Gewichten zulegen, dann kannst Du Dich immer ein wenig den Bedingungen anpasssen (Wind, Strömung bzw. Wetter/Helligkeit etc.). Schwarz sollte dabei sein, falls Du mal vor Sonnenaufgang oder nach -untergang loswillst (auf Dorsch vielversprechend), ansonsten rot oder Kupfer, grün-silber oder blau-silber und vielleicht noch weiß. Gewichte zwischen 15 und 30 Gramm.

Ich habe selber auch nur ein paar mal an der Küste geblinkert, meine Zusammenstellung sieht so aus: eine Handvoll Spöket in 18 Gramm (fliegen extrem weit), zwei Mörre Silda in 22 Gramm, zwei oder drei Hansen Flash in 20 oder 26 Gramm und ein paar Snaps in 30 Gramm. Spöket und Mörre Silda sind eher klein, Hansen Flash und Snaps etwas größer bzw. länger. Wenn ich das mit der Auswertung der Umfrage vergleiche, liege ich da ganz gut  . Eine ähnliche Zusammenstellung würde ich Dir auch empfehlen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Rob.a.m. (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Spinnfischen im Winter macht an der niederländischen Küste  keinen Sinn, da sich die Futterfische (Sandaale, Sprotten, ...) in der kalten Jahreszeit weit vom Ufer aufhalten in Tiefen um die 20m.
Dorsch und Wittling (Meerforelle ist das ganze Jahr geschont) orientieren sich mehr an Würmer (Watt-und Seeringelwurm) und Krabben bei ihrer Futtersuche in strandnähe.

Das Spinnfischen lohnt sich eher im Sommer. Meerforellenblinker & Co. fangen vorwiegend Hornis und Makrelen. Weit auswerfen muß man nicht zwingend beim angeln auf Wolfsbarsch, sie rauben häufig direkt vor den Füßen der Angler. Auch wenn das Wasser nicht tiefer als 30cm ist, wenn das Futterangebot stimmt sind die Wolfsbarsche nicht zimperlich. Als Köder für das gezielte beangeln kann ich Wobbler wie der X-Rap von Rapala, den Flashminnow von Lucky Craft oder den T-Jerk von Molix empfehlen, weitere Topwobbler für Wolfsbarsch >>Hier<<.
Desweiteren sollte man immer ein paar Twister und Shads in der Köderkiste mitführen, falls die Wolfsbarsche mal Wobbler ignorieren - was äußerst selten ist.
>>Hier<< noch ein paar Tipps zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf Wolfsbarsch.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Michael_05er (4. März 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Hi Rob,
bevor hier im Thread nix mehr läuft muss ich mal ein dickes Lob für Deine Homepage aussprechen! Bin schon im letzten Jahr darauf gestoßen und träume seitdem von einer Angeltour auf Wölfe in den Niederlanden  Dieses Jahr siehts leider finster aus, aber nächstes Jahr muss es dann einfach mal sein. Bis dahin hoffe ich auf nette News u.a. auf Deiner Seite und träume weiter von meinem ersten Wolf...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Rob.a.m. (4. März 2010)

*AW: blinkern an der küste?*

Hab dank für die Blumen |rolleyes.

Grüsse Rob


----------

